# Autospies E90M3/4 "confirmation"



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

http://www.autospies.com/article/index.asp?articleId=3539

The next generation M3
10/28/2004

Rumor: Source tell the Spies that the next M3 will be a 400HP brute that may even be faster than the new M5!

AND you will see the return of the 4-door version of the M3...YES!!!!

We also hear prices could even go DOWN on the next version due to increased competition in the marketplace and secret plans from Cadillac to steal this market right from under their eyes!


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

JPinTO said:


> http://www.autospies.com/article/index.asp?articleId=3539
> 
> The next generation M3
> 10/28/2004
> ...


 :banana: :sabrina:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Hopefully the E90 M3/4 will be masculine looking as opposed to the sadly emasculated metrosexual Jaguar shapped E90 Sedan. Or will it be "lipstick on a pig"-like ala E60M5??

The E90 coupe better rock in design.... but somehow I doubt it.

Then again, it's all about the engine and 400hp will be pure evil. As long as BMW doesn't have a motor fiasco like the S54, then all should be well and good.


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

> We also hear prices could even go DOWN on the next version due to increased competition in the marketplace and secret plans from Cadillac to steal this market right from under their eyes!


:fruit:


----------



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

*E90 M3*

The Autospies "news" of 400hp is nothing new, that number has been out there for several months and has been stated in most of the car magazines. BMW will probably just lop off two cylinders on the M5's V10 and modify that engine for the M3.

There have been spy shots published of a Cadillac CTS that is hotter than the current CTS-V spec car testing on the Nordschleife, so I wouldn't be surprised to see some major competition to the M cars coming from Cadillac (who would have thought?). I drove the CTS-V earlier this summer and it's a very impressive car.


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

Seneca said:


> There have been spy shots published of a Cadillac CTS that is hotter than the current CTS-V spec car testing on the Nordschleife, so I wouldn't be surprised to see some major competition to the M cars coming from Cadillac (who would have thought?). I drove the CTS-V earlier this summer and it's a very impressive car.


CTS-V has a great motor and a fairly well sorted chasis... though wheel-hop on hard acceleration is unexcusable. Plus, the interior and over-all quality are sub-par.

It also was trumped by the B6 S4 in the recent Car and Driver comparo... and the S4 is on par with the M3 at present, so... maybe if they sort the demons out, increase the output could definitely be competition... But cheap and poorly designed interior and build for a 50k + car? I don't think so...

But great news about the return of the 4dr M3... will definitely be waiting for that. :thumbup:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

wheel-man said:


> CTS-V has a great motor and a fairly well sorted chasis... though wheel-hop on hard acceleration is unexcusable. Plus, the interior and over-all quality are sub-par.
> 
> It also was trumped by the B6 S4 in the recent Car and Driver comparo... and the S4 is on par with the M3 at present, so... maybe if they sort the demons out, increase the output could definitely be competition... But cheap and poorly designed interior and build for a 50k + car? I don't think so...
> 
> But great news about the return of the 4dr M3... will definitely be waiting for that. :thumbup:


True-- although the e60, and from what I can tell, the e90 have cheap interiors too.


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

robg said:


> True-- although the e60, and from what I can tell, the e90 have cheap interiors too.


Hopefully in the photos don't do the interior justice... 

But i'm sure the materials will still be top notch


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

wheel-man said:


> But i'm sure the materials will still be top notch


Don't count on it. They will probably use the same materials in the Z4/X3/E60


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

I just don't see a new M3 coming in cheaper than the current one--especially with the weak dollar. 

Hey, but then again AutoSpies has such an impeccable reputation, it MUST be true, right? :angel: :rofl:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Mr. E said:


> I just don't see a new M3 coming in cheaper than the current one--especially with the weak dollar.
> 
> Hey, but then again AutoSpies has such an impeccable reputation, it MUST be true, right? :angel: :rofl:


And, if its truly cheaper, we should probably all run far away from it-- because it will display BMW's cost-cutting prowess to a sickenining degree.


----------



## NH-SHICKS (Nov 3, 2003)

Desertnate said:


> Don't count on it. They will probably use the same materials in the Z4/X3/E60


are they not as nice as the current 3er?


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Pretty laughable to consider price reductions. While the CTSV is a great car, BMW doesn't need to be that concerned about it.


----------



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

JPinTO said:


> Pretty laughable to consider price reductions. While the CTSV is a great car, BMW doesn't need to be that concerned about it.


Based on the number of CTS and CTS-V's I see here in the Northeast, I think BMW certainly DOES need to be concerned about that. Not to mention the Cadillac has been beating BMW in comparison tests on the major car magazines.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

NH-SHICKS said:


> are they not as nice as the current 3er?


From the time I have spent in them, sadly no. There is quite a bit more plastic, and it is the thiner, hard, cheap hollow stuff like you see on many "lesser cars".

All strictly MHO of course :dunno:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Seneca said:


> Based on the number of CTS and CTS-V's I see here in the Northeast, I think BMW certainly DOES need to be concerned about that. Not to mention the Cadillac has been beating BMW in comparison tests on the major car magazines.


Hmmm... they're lead balloons around here.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

JPinTO said:


> Hmmm... they're lead balloons around here.


Here in Illinois I see more CTS's than I do the ENTIRE line of BMW's. There are tons of Magnums on the road as well.

To date I have only seen one -V.


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

JPinTO said:


> http://www.autospies.com/article/index.asp?articleId=3539
> 
> The next generation M3
> 10/28/2004
> ...


So far, Hearsay, probably be out in 2007 or 08...and four door....you want to take your family for a spin?....ewww...prices go down?.....its an inflationary period and dollar is weak, why would prices go down for more power and a new model...prices are going up up up....talking a range of 80K for the new M....


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

When I said "they" are lead balloons.. I meant the CTS-V. The ordinary CTS is as popular or moreso than the 3er.

At issue here is the M3, hence the only competitor is the V. A great car IMO, but BMW doesn't have to worry about it YET.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Riuster said:


> prices go down?.....its an inflationary period and dollar is weak, why would prices go down for more power and a new model...prices are going up up up....talking a range of 80K for the new M....


Exactly.


----------



## schreck (Jul 29, 2004)

Cadillac isn't and will never take over this section of automobile. Period.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Seneca said:


> The Autospies "news" of 400hp is nothing new, that number has been out there for several months and has been stated in most of the car magazines. BMW will probably just lop off two cylinders on the M5's V10 and modify that engine for the M3.
> 
> There have been spy shots published of a Cadillac CTS that is hotter than the current CTS-V spec car testing on the Nordschleife, so I wouldn't be surprised to see some major competition to the M cars coming from Cadillac (who would have thought?). I drove the CTS-V earlier this summer and it's a very impressive car.


They are probably referring to GM's upcoming smaller rear drive sedan though - since a hot CTS would not be a surprise.

I don't understand how the CTS can be more expensive than a 3 series - but I guess there are plenty of American buyers who will only buy American.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

JPinTO said:


> Pretty laughable to consider price reductions. While the CTSV is a great car, BMW doesn't need to be that concerned about it.


Even more laughable since a stripped E90 will start at $37k. The M3 is gonna be $60k and up.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Dawg90 said:


> Even more laughable since a stripped E90 will start at $37k. The M3 is gonna be $60k and up.


I would certainly expect a significant price rise, yes. When the current M3 was introduced to America in 2000 the dollar was buying ~€1.20. Now it is buying around €0.80, a fall of 33%. With the US M3 currently priced $8,000 cheaper than the same car in Germany at the current rate, you can assume that BMW USA has done its foreign exchange homework. But unless BMWNA forecast past 2005/6, the next M3 will have to reflect that adjustment (assuming the dollar doesn't strengthen significantly in the meantime). I would bet on a ~€52,000 (ex MwSt/sales tax) price for the next M3, a rise of around 10%. (Based on previous mark-ups and experience with the latest M5.) Knock off a couple of k for less convoluted production forecasting - assuming US cars remain cheaper to produce - and that's right around $62k, at the current rate.


----------

